# Franciscus Junius: Theses Concerning Divine Predestination



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 23, 2020)

Here are the complete _Theses Concerning Divine Predestination_ by Franciscus Junius, which we have lifted from the works of Jacobus Arminius: ...

*THESIS 12*

The order of this form is placed in the preparation, of persons, by election, vocation, and “gathering together in Christ” (Ephes. i. 10); but of things, by a gracious beginning, progress, and glorious consummation of blessings, in a perfect union with Christ.

*THESIS 13*

The end is the praise of the glorious grace of God, by which He has freely made us acceptable unto Himself, in the Son of His love. …

*THESIS 14*

What is contrary to this predestination can not, with propriety, be expressed in a single term, since the relation of predestination is single, that of its contraries is various. For preterition is contrary to the preparation of grace, and reprobation or preparation of punishment is contrary to the preparation of glory. …

For more, see Franciscus Junius: Theses Concerning Divine Predestination.


----------

